# Fishing the surf with a fly?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone done this? I'm going to be doing some shore diving this weekend, then the girlfriend wants to do some surf fishing. Wondering if it's worth bringing the fly rod with an intermediate line. Thoughts?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Bring it :yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do pretty frequently. I prefer lines with fast sink tips or full intermediate when I don't need to go as deep. Prime Pompano fly fishing is right around the corner. All we need is another good cold front to drop the water temps a little.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

You'll regret it and kick yourself if you don't take your fly rod. If you do take it, you'll get skunked, so you're hosed either way...

Still, I'd bring it 100%


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I do pretty frequently. I prefer lines with fast sink tips or full intermediate when I don't need to go as deep. Prime Pompano fly fishing is right around the corner. All we need is another good cold front to drop the water temps a little.


How and what do you use to catch a pomp on a fly? Seems like it would be near impossible to sight fish for them..?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

JonnyT said:


> You'll regret it and kick yourself if you don't take your fly rod. If you do take it, you'll get skunked, so you're hosed either way...
> 
> Still, I'd bring it 100%


Well the responses already are enough to make me decide to take it. Last time I did, I ended up chasing some bobos down the beach. Looked like a fool, I'm sure. But it was fun!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be bobos out there again for you. Now is the time they like to get right up on the beach. You wont look like a fool.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you started this thread. Reminded me to toss the fly rod in with the rest of my gear for Saturday! Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish washouts mostly since our waters in Gulf Shores and Orange Beach aren't as easily sight fished as the shallower beaches in P'cola and Navarre. I use bright colored Clousers and Gotchas mostly as well as some ghost shrimp imitations I've come up with. Pink and Orange are the general color schemes I have the best luck with. I prefer a fast sink tip line for this (SA Coastal Express is my favorite) since it loads fast, handles the surf better and doesn't form a 20ft mess of spaghetti behind me. I use fairly short, 20lb leaders with a 12-15lb fluoro tippet for pomps and whiting. If blues are a problem, you can tie something heavier on, but I rarely have too much issue with them.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I fish washouts mostly since our waters in Gulf Shores and Orange Beach aren't as easily sight fished as the shallower beaches in P'cola and Navarre. I use bright colored Clousers and Gotchas mostly as well as some ghost shrimp imitations I've come up with. Pink and Orange are the general color schemes I have the best luck with. I prefer a fast sink tip line for this (SA Coastal Express is my favorite) since it loads fast, handles the surf better and doesn't form a 20ft mess of spaghetti behind me. I use fairly short, 20lb leaders with a 12-15lb fluoro tippet for pomps and whiting. If blues are a problem, you can tie something heavier on, but I rarely have too much issue with them.


Great info! Thanks, man. Do y'all sell the coastal express line? Don't think anyone over here has it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell it here at our store. I'm not sure who would in your area. Just check any of the local shops that cater to flyfishing.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I sell it here at our store. I'm not sure who would in your area. Just check any of the local shops that cater to flyfishing.


I may make a trip over there if I can get off in time tomorrow. Do you strip, or just let it sit?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Let it sink for about 6 seconds (or more if 6ft or deeper) and begin an erratic retrieve of fast, short strips with brief pauses every few strips. This has worked well for me in the past. 

Ill be at the store until at least 7 tomorrow. If you're making the drive, I'll make sure I'm still there.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Let it sink for about 6 seconds (or more if 6ft or deeper) and begin an erratic retrieve of fast, short strips with brief pauses every few strips. This has worked well for me in the past.
> 
> Ill be at the store until at least 7 tomorrow. If you're making the drive, I'll make sure I'm still there.


Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great post as always Chris!!! I'd like to get a look at those ghost shrimp imitations!


----------

